# Can someone help with this craigslist breeder?



## ShadowXx (Nov 5, 2013)

So as some of you might know I am trying to get a German Shepherd as a rescue or puppy. I recently found this posting on craigslist: german shepherd puppy's

Now my girlfriend told me if I wanted to get a pup to get her from a breeder, but the mom and dad look pretty good in the pic and the pups look like they will be 

good looking Sable German Shepherds. They are asking for a $400 deposit 

though and I'm not sure if I should trust it or not. What do you guys think??

If I go to the home and check out everything could it be a good idea? 

Any info is appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I would never, ever trust any breeder who advertises on craigslist. 

Beyond that, there's not enough information to judge- no conformation pics of parents, no info about health checks and hip scores, etc. 

Stay far, far, far away from craigslist. 

Start here in your search for a breeder, if that is the route you want to go: Things to look for in a responsible breeder


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know................

They spelled born wrong, they didn't go into much detail about the parents or bloodlines, but maybe they just want you to call and find that info out.

I would call and ask if the parents have been health tested, ask what tests were performed. Have the parents been titled, if so, what kind of titles? Do they have a warranty or a contract?

If they say no to these questions then you need to PASS on them and keep on looking. You'll have this dog for 10+ years, you need to go through a reputable breeder for a better chance at having a long lived, healthy and stable GSD. Look for a breeder that health tests, shows or works their GSDs and can provide you with lots of information about their bloodlines.


----------



## jessjeric (Oct 22, 2013)

Are you from the Dallas area? I found a good breeder in Scurry a few weeks ago. She has 2 litters, one is currently available, the one I'm picking from will be ready the 23 of this month. There is one sable female left, 4 black, & one black male available so far as I know. $300 deposit, she has papers. 
Not sure if I would trust a craigslist ad..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Keep in mind having papers is just the beginning. As noted above - what health tests have been done? How has temperament and working ability been proven?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

that dark sable male is pretty! but if the deposit is 400 dollars, for that price why dont you just go to a reputable breeder? everyone has a dog from champion bloodlines full of titles. if they were for 400 total i'd consider it but for such a high price just go with some proven dogs from a proven breeder. there is nothing you could gain from a breeder from craiglists over a reputable breeder except price. and in this case you dont even gain an edge in price.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It could just be me...but it looks like the adult sable has had some sort of surgery on it's hip. If I'm right, may not mean a thing. But it would concern me.....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Hopefully they're better at breeding than they are at spelling and grammar. 

Regardless, I wouldn't touch a breeder selling their puppies on craigslist. They're not giving those puppies away if they're asking for $400 deposits. I'm sure you can do much better.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I would be very careful. I saw pictures of Riley's father and his mother was on site, both looked good and healthy. Riley was not healthy. You just can't tell by looking at the parents. I once thought a german shepherd was a german shepherd it didn't matter where it came from. I was wrong and it was a hard lesson.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Run.


----------



## ShadowXx (Nov 5, 2013)

jessjeric said:


> Are you from the Dallas area? I found a good breeder in Scurry a few weeks ago. She has 2 litters, one is currently available, the one I'm picking from will be ready the 23 of this month. There is one sable female left, 4 black, & one black male available so far as I know. $300 deposit, she has papers.
> Not sure if I would trust a craigslist ad..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome, could you send me a link to her info? 

Also thanks guys It seemed a little sketchy I guess I just needed confirmation

lol.

I honestly am probably going with these breeders : GerdesHaus German Shepherds - Texas - Breed, Import German Shepherd, GerdesHaus Texas German Shepherd Breeder

They have some beautiful sables for a reasonable price!! Does anybody else have any recommendations in the Texas/Oklahoma area??

Thanks!


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Ugh, I'm sorry, but I am deeply troubled. Reputable breeders who show/work and genetically improve their lines.....or shelter/rescues are the ONLY places you should look for a pup.

The rest are "backyard breeders", which often degrade the breed, contribute to the animal population and won't be there when you need them. They just like their bitch or stud and want to make money with "cute puppies".

Don't contribute to that problem, PLEASE!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

GerdeHaus and Germelhaus seem to be reputable breeders in the metroplex area of working line dogs.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Germelhaus is awesome I have one of her girls  she has some puppies coming up I believe and 2 of my girls sisters are still available I think if you're not looking for young puppy. They are 6 months. She's really great about quickly answering any questions too.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Selling dogs on craigslist is also against craigslists terms of use. So I would not get any dog off of there.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

UGH! 



Those poor pups now are in "the system.." I hope they find good homes.. I would't take a puppy from a BYB or a breeder on craigslist. That is my own personal opinion.
I however WOULD take a dog or puppy off craigslist. As they need GOOD/RESPONSIBLE homes just as much as any other dog.. 
When they are in "the system" they are in the system and aren't leaving it until they die.
Just don't support people who breed dogs that don't have good health or temperment.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It depends. I got my female off of Craigslist. It wasn't a breeder but someone that got her and couldn't handle her. I'm positive they got her from a back yard breeder. I couldn't be happier with her. Wonderful temperament and nice drives. She does well in agility. Some will say I was lucky and maybe I was, but I also think that it's not the dogs fault they were born and they all need a home. In a perfect world people would not breed there dogs unless they knew what they were doing, we do not nor will we ever live in a perfect world. It is against Craigslist policy to sell dogs but rehoming fees are okay. I wouldn't pay more then a couple hundred for a dog on Craigslist.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I got Bella off of Craigslist the only reason I even took her was because she was in desperate need of a new home. Her previous owner bred her like crazy and then when he was done with her didn't want her anymore horrible 

I wanted to take her because I wanted her to go to a home where she would be loved and taken care off and not only used as a puppy making machine.. 

I paid $200.00 but it was well worth it to get her out of there..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

llombardo said:


> It depends. I got my female off of Craigslist. It wasn't a breeder but *someone that got her and couldn't handle her*. I'm positive they got her from a back yard breeder. I couldn't be happier with her. Wonderful temperament and nice drives. She does well in agility. Some will say I was lucky and maybe I was, but I also think that it's not the dogs fault they were born and they all need a home. In a perfect world people would not breed there dogs unless they knew what they were doing, we do not nor will we ever live in a perfect world. It is against Craigslist policy to sell dogs but rehoming fees are okay. I wouldn't pay more then a couple hundred for a dog on Craigslist.





BellaLuna said:


> I got Bella off of Craigslist the only reason I even took her was because she was in desperate need of a new home. Her previous owner bred her like crazy and then when he was done with her didn't want her anymore horrible
> 
> I wanted to take her because I wanted her to go to a home where she would be loved and taken care off and not only used as a puppy making machine..
> 
> ...


Thank you for saving those dogs! 
Poor Bella.. glad she is in good hands now! 
Thank God dogs live in the moment..


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> I got Bella off of Craigslist the only reason I even took her was because she was in desperate need of a new home. Her previous owner bred her like crazy and then when he was done with her didn't want her anymore horrible
> 
> I wanted to take her because I wanted her to go to a home where she would be loved and taken care off and not only used as a puppy making machine..
> 
> ...


Poor Bella - so glad you saved her and have given her a great home


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you guys  She was my first gsd and definitely won't be my last. She is such a sweet girl with a heart made of gold. I feel awful for her because she doesn't know how to just be a dog and have fun and play. She watches me play with the puppy and won't join in the poor thing just doesn't know how to play  breaks my heart..

I give her toys but she doesn't want them the only thing she wants is me. I couldn't ask for a better dog she's great with everyone and wonderful with other dogs, so I'd say I lucked out big time.. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Run away.

Don't buy a pup from Bubba the Backyard Breeder.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

About Me

Contact Us German Shepherd Puppies Dallas German Shepherd Puppies Dallas


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Funny how many "champions" are out there. If i were to make an ad, just so i'd be more believable, i'd say "born from 1st runner up sire, and 3rd place dam"


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Because I can't breeder bash, I can't say much here... but it's funny how you can trust someone and try to do the right thing only to have them completely destroy your trust as well as your heart (considering a living creature was involved)

One of the dogs the CL poster has is a dog I entrusted back with the original breeder (not the CL poster). I was told the dog would go through extensive training and when I would check up on him I was told that he was doing well, he was learning how to bite a suit correctly, etc etc etc... turns out very little of that was actually true. This dog was living in a flea infested kennel and being neglected. I find all of this out because the breeder I trusted sold this dog for almost 4,000 to the highest bidder (the CL poster). When the buyer got the dog, he was in bad shape. Cover in fleas, had so many hot spots, etc etc. 

I give up trying to say much about people I don't really know, all I know is that the CL poster did get the dog the appropriate medical attention. 

What hurts is that he isn't planning on keeping this dog. It seems he rotates dogs in an out. I'd say the quality of dogs he has is fairly good, but that's just because you can see the background and pedigree on the dogs. 

I wasn't expecting a random post on this forum to stir up so much hatred in me... For those of you who know where I got Stark from... it'd be best to avoid him at all cost.


----------

